# How to anchoring film canister in the xaxim??



## nelcadiz (Jun 27, 2007)

hi guys, I have some film canister for a couple of R. imitator but I don´t know to anchoring it in the xaxim... :?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

What kind of material is xaxim? If you could get a picture of it that would be good.


----------



## nelcadiz (Jun 27, 2007)

In Europe, the xaxim is yours "tree fern panel"


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

i'm not sure but i would guess silicone or something like that. good luck


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

id say use wire. put to small holes right next to each other in the film can. and loop wire through them and then bend the wire into 2 hooks and punch it into the background.
good luck


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

If you want them there permanantly, you can use a flevopol (concrete binder) type concoction.
You can also make them removable, but the flevopol probaly won't last as long.


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

You might want to try just taking a screwdriver and hacking away a hole in the background the size of the film can. Then, just slip the can inside. Just an idea.


----------



## nelcadiz (Jun 27, 2007)

I want that the film canister should be removable, but the wire can oxidize..??


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

I've used small electrical tie wraps, a.k.a. zip ties, to do that. Black ones for the black film canisters, and white for the clear. After securing it around the canister, I cut off the tie wrap at an angle and leave an inch or so tail. This gets poked into the background. 
Fishing line is another way to secure them.


----------



## nelcadiz (Jun 27, 2007)

:wink:


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

nelcadiz said:


> I want that the film canister should be removable, but the wire can oxidize..??


I've had great success by using the appropriate-sized hole saw/drill to bore into the treefern panel(s); be sure to add a slight slant so that the canister can hold water. Obviously this technique only applies when still in the design phase of your tank...or unless your tank is deep enough to get a drill into it.


----------

